# A public "THANK YOU" to G5 Outdoors!



## Captain Anvil (Dec 7, 2011)

That is awesome! This is one of the main reasons that I'll be trying to stick with G5 as I dress up my bow. Customer service really can make the difference.


----------



## catfish2 (Aug 15, 2010)

I broke the pivot screw off flush on my G5 Optix XR2 floating pin 2 weeks ago......I also called and explained it was %100 my fault and wanted to purchase a floating pin.......she sent me an entire sight tree free of charge...........no doubt where my $$$$$ will go again


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX (Jan 3, 2008)

that is great to hear about a company .. not much of that going on..


----------



## vortexkiller (Mar 3, 2009)

That is good to hear about G5. Another company that has awsome customer service is Carter Releases. They might be expensive but they have helped me out a couple of times and i was really taken back great company.


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

They wouldnt send me a decal :darkbeer:


----------

